# Curious about pouters and croppers...



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Just watched a youtube about pigeon breeds. I love seeing all the breeds. Just wondering what pouters and croppers were originally bred for? Can they fly?


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I raise Horseman Thief Pouters. Mostly imported from Scotland. They are great flyers. Originally bred to “steal” birds from a competitors loft. They are really showy, aggressive maters that lure potential mates away from their home loft and into the Horseman’s loft. At the end of a certain number of days you lock your loft and count how many birds have been lured away. Then you exchange birds and do it again.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Most pouters were originally bred just for looks. Theif pouters, like Randy mentioned, are used in a game to capture others' birds. Horseman pouters were one of the breeds used to develop the racing pigeon.

Pouters can fly, some better than others. Since they're primarily an exhibition breed (except for theif pouters of course), most keep them inside if they plan on showing them. My dad used to raise Pigmy Pouters and Norwich Croppers. They're such tall and skinny birds, with equally as long/skiny wings. When they fly they look like cranes and gracefully glide around.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

That's fascinating! Do they only steal other pouters? Otherwise would there eventually be a lot of hybrids? How close do the lofts have to be for the pouters to know about and steal the other birds? Do the same hens get stolen over and over?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I think they steal other hens too, but nobody said anything about breeding pouters with the stolen hens.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

No, we don't let them breed with the stolen birds. Both the cock and hen will steal.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

thief horseman will steal any breed.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

randymcone said:


> ...Both the cock and hen will steal.


Thanks for sharing this interesting information!


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

the horreble thin a bout the croppers and the pouters i am afraid to let the parents to raise the squabs on treir own because the gets sour crop too quickly ( trush) and you nedd to empty the crop give them probitics watch them carefully thats the disadvantage for the breed in opinion


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

randymcone said:


> No, we don't let them breed with the stolen birds. Both the cock and hen will steal.


I didn't mean that they were bred on purpose. I was thinking more about if a hen was stolen into a new loft, would it be possible for her to be mated with by a random cock before it was noticed she was there? I don't know much about how lofts work as I just have 2 caged pijs. At least as far as controlling or keeping track of who breeds with who with so many birds in one enclosure.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

? I don't understand how the stealing works? could someone explain it too me?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> ? I don't understand how the stealing works? could someone explain it too me?


I believe it occurs when the birds are let out to fly and they spot a new bird of the opposite sex.

- The pouter hens show an interest in the new male and encourage him to follow them home ("Oh, I know a nice place where we could raise babies".).

- The pouter males try to court and drive the new hen to their home loft ("Want to come and see my cozy nestbox?").


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

So is it a planned "competition" like... Call your near by friend and say "release your birds" then they get a time allotment to get each other's birds? Then after that time they catch and return the birds? Just curious about the various pij games


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

Whoa! I'm gonna try that! Now I need some pouters


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

TwinkieSlug said:


> So is it a planned "competition" like... Call your near by friend and say "release your birds" then they get a time allotment to get each other's birds? Then after that time they catch and return the birds? Just curious about the various pij games


That I don't know. However, you might find this information regarding The Spanish Sporting Pouter interesting - http://www.cichlidlovers.com/birds_pica.htm.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

Terri, thanks for the link.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel (Jan 17, 2010)

So, can you train them like homers?


----------

